# Which Villager Maps Have You Gotten From Gulliver?



## Emolga59 (Nov 23, 2019)

This could be a fun thread. Which villager maps have you gotten from Gulliver. I'll post here anytime I get more villager maps. My current maps that I've received before (in order):

Teddy's map (default)
Leopold's map
Piper's map
Bruce's map
Etoile's map
Chelsea's map
Marty's map
Rilla's map
Chai's map
Toby's map
Rocket's map
Marina's map
Hippeux's map
Tasha's map
Rhonda's map
Pinky's map 
Savannah's map
Yuka's map
Cleo's map
Gloria's map
Boris's map
Queenie's map
Olivia's map
Jeremiah's map
Tammy's map
Opal's map
Agent S's map
Drift's map
Astrid's map
Truffles's map
Cole's map
Celia's map
Chadder's map
Jacques's map

What about you guys?


----------



## Ossiran (Nov 23, 2019)

I've gotten all of the maps he provides. Sadly, I finished them up before the new changes took place, so a lot of time was wasted on them.


----------



## kyle on saturn (Nov 23, 2019)

Let’s see...

Default/Event:

Teddy’s map
Etoil?’s map (at campsite)
Marty’s map (at cabin)
Chai’s map (at cabin)
Rilla’s map
Chelsea’s map (at campsite)
Toby’s map

Regular (in order):
Paolo’s map (at cabin)
Celia’s map (at campsite)
Agent S’ map (at cabin)
Astrid’s map (at campsite)

When I first started playing PC, the Sanrio event was close to ending, I really wanted the maps but I didn’t know you could spend leaf tickets to clear them, so when I did find out I went all out.


----------



## Ras (Nov 23, 2019)

I have them all, but I didn't get Rocket until the new version of the ship. Until then, I just crafted a second blue corner so I could have a boxing ring.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 24, 2019)

I don't remember what I got in order;

Beardo's map
Spike's map
Paolo's map
Gayle's map
Rowan's map
Big Top's map
Hippeux's map
O'Hare's map
Etoile's map
Chai's map
Rilla's map

Right now I'm trying to get;
Bea's map
Leopold's map
Bruce's map
and Jacque's map

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't remember what I got in order;

Beardo's map
Spike's map
Paolo's map
Gayle's map
Rowan's map
Big Top's map
Hippeux's map
O'Hare's map
Etoile's map
Chai's map
Rilla's map

Right now I'm trying to get;
Bea's map
Leopold's map
Bruce's map
and Jacque's map


----------



## Ras (Nov 24, 2019)

Add to the list, because they released a bunch more today! Cleo and Cole are the only two I remember (and it's a coincidence that they are anagrams of each other).


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2019)

Idr all but Bruce and Savannah and some others. Just need to stock up on junk so I can get them all.. Also all the new ones haaa Drift pls


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 3, 2019)

So far, I got:

- Olivia
- Opal
- Astrid
- Savannah
- Teddy
- Rhonda
- Tasha

Could be that I forgot someone. Trying to get Agent S and Big Top now in the next days, since I already have Kid Cat and I really want all the superhero villagers on my campsite.


----------



## Aleigh (Dec 3, 2019)

I have all of them except for Agent S and Bruce I think


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2019)

I have most now except the Sanrio ones obviously, still need to complete a lot though damn essences


----------



## LilyLynne (Dec 6, 2019)

I have some but not nearly all of them. One thing that frustrates me is that the boat comes back with several packages and you have to use leaf tickets. I can't afford to constantly have to use leaf tickets to get maps (even character maps). If i don't spend leaf tickets on them, does that mean I can't get them ever?


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 12, 2019)

Loupinotte said:


> So far, I got:
> 
> - Olivia
> - Opal
> ...



Managed to get some more, including Agent S and Big Top. Trying to get now Rocket's map. Also got Chief and Hippeux the other day and today Marina. Anyone knows if there is a chance to get the Sanrio ones? I have missed the event where they showed up.


----------



## cornimer (Dec 12, 2019)

It might be easier to list which ones I am missing because I think I've got most of them 

I'm missing:
-Agent S.
-Astrid
-Beardo (don't even want to get this one though)
-Chief
-Rhonda
-Tasha
-Celia
-Spike
-Truffles

I am heartbroken that I haven't even got the island Agent S. is on yet because she is one of my favourite villagers. I have Rhonda/Tasha/Pinky's island right now so I should get all of them soon!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2019)

Beardo is love wym

Btw anyone know if the recent batch announced is out yet? Can't seem to get it if such.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 13, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Beardo is love wym
> 
> Btw anyone know if the recent batch announced is out yet? Can't seem to get it if such.



Like Cleo, Gloria, Olivia and all the other ones? Those ones have all been released, I have all ten.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> Like Cleo, Gloria, Olivia and all the other ones? Those ones have all been released, I have all ten.



no the event more recent ones that were announced o3o


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 17, 2019)

LilyLynne said:


> I have some but not nearly all of them. One thing that frustrates me is that the boat comes back with several packages and you have to use leaf tickets. I can't afford to constantly have to use leaf tickets to get maps (even character maps). If i don't spend leaf tickets on them, does that mean I can't get them ever?



You choose one package each time the boat comes back, selecting more parcels with the expense of leaf tickets is _only optional_. If you don't grab more than one gift, it won't limit/stop you from receiving the other maps and goodies. You'll just have to send the boat back out again until the island is complete and you've received all the goods from that island. 

At least that's how I do it anyway, saves me from using my leaf tickets. It just means that you'll have to wait to receive the gifts, but I know that id rather wait than spend my leaf tickets lol.


----------



## LilyLynne (Dec 20, 2019)

That was extremely helpful. Thank you very much.


----------

